# ware can I get schwinn paint colors ?



## tony d.

looking to match schwinn paint any idias ?


----------



## Rick Palmer

Hi,

     Try www.vintageschwinn.com.  Aaron has paint specially mixed to original Schwinn specifications.  I've used it on several bikes and think it's great.  It is available in spray cans.

                                                          Good Luck,

                                                          Rick Palmer


----------

